# 17 dpo and faint positive HELP!!



## elvis

Hi Ladies - I've been charting for about a month and a half. Today is 17 dpo and my temps are still high so I used one of those pregnancy tests from early-pregnancy-tests this am and got a really faint +. 

Since I had a chemical pregnancy in July, I'm freaking about whether or not the line should be darker at this point -- or if it's okay that it's only a faint positive.

I went to the MD this morning for a blood test, but results won't be in until Monday. 

Has anyone else had faint + this far past ovulation?


----------



## vickyd

Honey sorry i dont have experience with faint lines, but from what ive read many times on these forums a faint line is a line so YAY!!!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## McStars

A faint line is a line. I've read on a box or somewhere that you cannot judge your pregnancy on how dark the line is, (even though it is helpful sometimes, it's not for sure). You still are early in the pregnancy! I am sure that you have nothing to worry about girl :hugs:


----------



## downwardsun

How faint is faint? My line was super squinty faint at 12 DPO, by 17 DPO is was half as dark as the control. At 31 DPO when I miscarried, the line was just as dark as the control line and my HCG levels were 236 ... obviously WAY to low to be that far along. All of those lines were from a FRER.

I took a Dollar tree test two days ago, I miscarried almost 2 weeks ago. There was a faint line .. I was thrilled that my HCG was finally going down. Went in for a beta that day and my level was 191 so that shows me that the dollar tree test are crap. It almost looked like an evap it was so light...

You could have implanted late, it could be a crap test... there are many different variables. Wait for your HCG result. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## elvis

Thanks Ladies! Downwardsun, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My OBGYN said that it's likely for women with a miscarriage to get pregnant within the following 6 months - so while it's no consolation, there's hope that you'll get good new soon.

Again, thanks to both of you. Will stay tuned for the results on Monday and try not to obsess in the meantime.


----------



## Gemble

Do a clear blue digital with conception indicator! Those things are genius =) I had a super faint line about the same time as u. Doctor said I just ovulated later than I thought! Although mine did end in a mmc at 12 weeks my hormones never went down so apparently my faint bfp wasn't connected in anyway. I expect ul be fine =D good luck for Monday sweet! 

Xxx


----------



## elvis

Thanks Ladies - my doctor just called and confirmed the pregnancy but told me my Hcg levels were low. But she also said it could be due to the fact that it was so early on... going to go back for a 2nd blood test today to see if the levels have been rising. Please cross your fingers! I've already grown so attached to this little bean.


----------



## McStars

Congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope you have a sticky one and go on to have a happy healthy pregnancy!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## downwardsun

Elvis .. I hope it sticks for ya!! =)


----------



## Gemble

Woo whoo! Hope all goes ok =) xxx


----------



## elvis

Hi girls - I wanted to close the loop with my good news that my levels are increasing as they should so this is a healthy viable pregnancy. We get to schedule our first ultrasound for late September. so exciting! Obviously, I still have some fears about all of this but want to think positive. Thanks for your kind words of encouragement. It's been really sweet!

Baby dust to all!


----------

